# Black Hills Photo Shootout registration open



## chadsdphoto (May 21, 2010)

Registration is now open for the Black Hills Photo Shootout in South Dakota this September. Early bird price is only $125 for a full weekend of instructional outdoor workshops, lectures and photo walks in the legendary Black Hills and Badlands. Check out the details at www.blackhillsphotoshootout.com.


----------

